# sick X ill



## Lady-Dee

Jaký je rozdíl mezi feel SICK a feel ILL? i při překladu do čj?

Díky


----------



## K.u.r.t

to feel sick/ill = být nemocný / necítit se dobře

rozdíly tam nejsou významové ale regionální, BrE používá _ill_, kdežto AmE _ill_ nepoužívá (používá místo toho _sick_).
V BrE _to be sick_ znamená zvracet, _cat sick -_ kočičí blití. To sice znamená, že je dotyčnému špatně, ale konkrétní význam je zvracení, v AmE se slovo v tomto významu nepoužívá.


----------



## jazyk

> v AmE se slovo v tomto významu nepoužívá.


Někdy jo: http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/sick


----------



## vianie

Aha sa, na čo som náhodou naďabil: U and non-U English .


----------



## abeseda

Jen přidám podle svého citu:

SICK - KICK - BLINK - PIC - Jsem nemocný (Rupl jsem, nefunguju, jsem krank, přiliš schlank, blinkat se mi chce) - čili něco fyzicky špatného

 ILL - PILL - WILL - DEVIL - EVIL - Je mi zle. Není mi dobře. Spíš psychologický nádech. Moje vůle je v pr.... potřebuju pomoc ...., jsem na zcestí..., jednám špatně...


----------



## littledogboy

Ve významu slov _ill _a _sick _není rozdíl -- jde o fyzickou nemoc, duševní poruchu, nebo mravní úchylku --, jejich užití ve vazbách je však často různé.

_I feel sick _tady v Anglii můžeš použít ve smyslu bolí mě bříško, asi budu blinkat.


----------

